
Show HN: DEVOPly Docker WordPress Control Panel - devoply
https://www.devoply.com/
======
ezekg
How are you planning on monetizing this? (What I’m really asking here is: why
is this free and how do you plan on still being around in 6 months?)

~~~
devoply
Business model is more or less freemium at this point. Considering doing a
crowdfunding campaign to make a community open source version as well.

